# Updated pics of my Dream Tank



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey guys,
Here are some better pics as promised. I recently bought a quad of champsochromis caeruleus that I have in there as well (about 7" each). Also I have a 6" Red Empress in full display in there too, but neither of those fish are pictured. I'll post them in another post in a few weeks.
*1st pic)* My Full tank shot.
*2st pic )* Albino Red Peacock with Placidochromis Phenochilus in the background
*3nd pic)* My "Royal Blue" Mbengi Peacock (he's a mean bastard haha)
*4rd pic)* Blue Fusco.. Just starting to color at about 5"
*5th pic)* My Protomelas. He is one of my favorite fish.. His fins are amazing..This pic does him NO justice.
*6th pic)* Livingstonii. Kinda cool pic. I got him for free.
*7th pic)* Cyto. Moori or "Blue Dolphin". She is about 5.5"
*8th pic)* My Aulonocara Ngara peacock. "Ngara Flametail" at about 5"
*9th pic)* My personal favorite Placidochromis Phenochilus at about 5.5"
*10th pic) *My Red Shoulder Peacock. He's one of the smaller guys at about 3.5"
*11th pic)* My Red Peacock or German Red. He's about 5" as well
*12th pic)* My Baenchi Sunshine peacock.

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

awesome pics


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

you got some nice fish there


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Agree very nice and colorful tank!


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Amazing shots of those fish, their colors are truely stunning. That's definetly one of the nicer african tanks/setups I've seen.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

THAT is how to stock an African tank IMO.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> THAT is how to stock an African tank IMO.


I agree! Beautiful colors! Very nice set up!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

So nice and colorful


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow so much color and so much fish=Beautifull


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

very impressive.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That is an INCREDIBLE tank.

I've toyed so often with the idea of setting up an African tank. But I don't think I will until I can do it right. (I'm thinking something 8' long, heh.)


----------



## SpeeDsTeR (Jul 1, 2005)

Africians Rock!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

very nice tank, you used the right subtrate, congrats & the fish look great








Could use a few mroe rocks for the fish, but i do like it


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

Cowabunga


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

I have a lot more rocks that I can put in there, but they dont like them. I have all peacocks/haps which like open water swimming. Mbuna are usually the africans that love caves, ect. Thanks for all of the comments guys!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

Im calling bullshit on your username...


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

haha reason for the name is because when I joined this site I had a 20 gallon tank with 3 Red Bellied piranhas.. From there I upgraded to a 55, then a 75, then 90, 135, 180, and now 200.. Just havent changed the username yet hehe


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

then your going to buy a 480 gallon


----------



## awdawg (Jan 25, 2006)

Sweet fish and tank setup broseph! I really like them, you have some amazingly beautiful fish! Keep er up!


----------

